# 05 se-r v spec prices



## marlin (Dec 17, 2004)

i'm going to the dealer tommorrow in search of a v-spec, i'm thinking i'm gonna ask $14500 and buy @ $15000 sticker( drive out 16000 to 16400) . i've searched the web and the invoice numbers plus rebates and jewing should get me close to this. we just bought an xterra and it was $3750 below sticker. i think we could have gotten more. anybody bought one recently (vspec)????

bone


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SPEC V. SPEC V. SPEC V. SPEC V.

It might be wise to know the actual name of the car you want to buy before you buy it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you can get them at a good price...what options are you looking for and do you plan to modify it?


----------



## fushlash (Dec 21, 2004)

Im also looking for a spec. Just had my 03 5spd XE totalled and was going to use the insurence money as a downpayment and payoff the rest. Was just wondering what kind of prices you guys got your specs for. Was hoping for around 14500 w/o the taxes,fees etc. Hopefully with a 9k downpayment I'll be able to walk out with 120-150 a month financing.


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

Uhh...brand new 05 Spec-V according to the Nissanusa.com website $17,700 base before tax, title and stuff.


----------



## fushlash (Dec 21, 2004)

that would be the MSRVP. From what I've seen from here and there 14500 seems like a decent asking price that has been had by a couple of people. just wondering how much of a reality that is =p


----------



## nissanchik25 (Dec 21, 2004)

i bought one in late october for about 20k with out any downpayment. its a great car and the spec v has so much torque, so much fun to drive.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah! i don't know how you got down to 14k for a 17k car. . . but what the hell. . .


----------



## Maniak Blakk (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, I got '04 one for just over 14k, but it was used w/26k miles on it and I put down 2.5k on it as well. I'm not regretting it though! T-O-R-Q-U-E!!!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nissanchik25 said:


> i bought one in late october for about 20k with out any downpayment. its a great car and the spec v has so much torque, so much fun to drive.


20k? That's kinda expensive, IMO.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> 20k? That's kinda expensive, IMO.


Yea it is . Damn inflation. I am guessing she got some nice options on it though .


----------



## mellojwk (Nov 5, 2004)

nissanchik25 said:


> i bought one in late october for about 20k with out any downpayment. its a great car and the spec v has so much torque, so much fun to drive.


Hows it go'n,

I bought my '05 V for 20m fully loaded with the Volcanic Orange Paint. No down payment with 1% intrest!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

20k is entirely too expensive..........you got ripped man.


----------



## HumboldtBlazer (Dec 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> 20k is entirely too expensive..........you got ripped man.


$20k for a brand new one with all the options is not a rip-off. It might be only $1000 under MSRP but it ias not a "rip-off" imho. If I were you (and I am not) if you are set on a new car and not a used one, I would look for the few "new" 2003's that are left. I was able to find 5-6 during a 20 minute internet search. I am sure they will deliver it to you local Nissan dealership. I saw a "new" '03 with 220 miles for just under 15k, to me that's a "steal". I myself like the looks of the '02, '03 much better but that is just me.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm, MSRP on a Spec V is closer to 17k. Spending any more than 15k on a brand new spec V is getting ripped off. Fact.

You spend 20k on a spec V when you could pick up an SRT4 for the same amount of money? Seems pretty dumb to me. 

Also, paying 15k for a 1.8s is retarded. I got my gxe brand spankin new for 12,900. Sticker was 15,500.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

well actually. . . i'm looking for a spec V 2005. . . and planing on owning one in the week. . . but today i actually went out to the dealership and had some guy yap the whole time. . . but i didn't say a word about money and he instantly said 16k for the 18.8k sticker price. . . so basically he dropped it over 2k with out me mentioning any incentives, etc. i'm going back today to just ask for an out the door price of 16k-17k (including tax,title,dealer extras)

have a good day 

PS. . . there is a 2003 spec V on the nissan dealership of Delray in Florida. . . looks pretty much stock. . and the askin price is about 13k. . . it looks great (black too).


----------

